# Tenugui restock and new items



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2015)

We just updated our Tenugui inventory... check out the restocked and new items here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/tenugui.html?limit=all

Some sample images...


----------



## KCMande (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the pig one, not sure what I would use it for but I like it.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2015)

lol... and sara was saying its too cutesy for our customers


----------



## Twistington (Feb 7, 2015)

The pigs are amazing, how could she think that they were too cute for the kkf-hardmen?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 10, 2015)

These are nice enough to be framed, have you seen that done?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> These are nice enough to be framed, have you seen that done?



yeah... its pretty common both here and in Japan


----------



## brianh (Feb 10, 2015)

Love the pigs. Tempted.


----------

